

Selling a website for charity - quinndupont
http://codingforamission.com/

======
ameister14
While this is a nice idea, I don't understand why someone would pay for a
simple site like you're describing when they can simply use a wordpress
template.

Or, really why you would code out a site of this level of simplicity when you
can do the same. If nothing is going to be custom at all, which is pretty much
what you say, why not use a template?

Obviously if you've got the code saved in a few files anyway that's pretty
much the same thing as a personalized template I think.

Am I missing something?

~~~
quinndupont
OP here: it's simple, but not cookie-cutter. I'm going to use Bootstrap to try
to keep things manageable, but even Bootstrap can be quite expressive. Part of
the process is meeting with the client, sorting out what they need, and
guiding them towards a good, manageable website. I've explicitly targeted
academics because they are notoriously too busy or too unknowledgable to set
up even a simple WordPress template. I've posted this with the hope that
others might get inspired and take their own spin on it. I'm really an
academic, not a hot-shot dev, so this is just my modest attempt.

------
sharkweek
I think this is very cool, and I think using a skill set and applying it to
charitable need is great.

I would feel more inclined to pick a local charity that needs a site / site
update and take them on pro bono for x amount of hours of work, especially if
you can improve the way they take donations or something; might have an
overall greater effect.

------
hdra
awesome! its always cool to be able to use our technical skills to help
charity.

BTW, for those who wish to help charity with their skills, but no opportunity
to do so, you can find for those with needs at
<http://www.onlinevolunteering.org> Its part of the United Nations Volunteers
(UNV) programme.

Sorry to the OP if this is rude or anything, I don't mean to hijack the thread
or anything, just wanted to get the information out there, :)

